# Any tips for Photo-realistic Screen Printing - too grainy so far [pics inside]



## kadakiss (May 2, 2009)

Whats up Guys and Gals?

I am trying to print out this image as photo-realistically as possible...











So far these have been the results...


















Not exactly satisfactory. Too grainy and dark.

Can you offer any tips or insight for better results on future printings?


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

How are you printing your shirts? How many screens? What mesh and tension? What line count are you using? How big in MB is the original art? How are you doing the color seps?

With simulated or process on black- it's all in the detail held in the underbase. Your underbase doesn't look right and the colors- especially red are too saturated.


----------



## kadakiss (May 2, 2009)

I am not personally doing the printing. I am working with a print shop on the design, so unfortunately I don't have all of those answers right now. I will try to find out though.

What I do know is that the original art is a 212MB eps file and 8 screens were used for the printing.

Can you recommend some optimal inputs that could help enhance the quality of the next print?


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Change printers. Ain't no way they used 8 screens for that crap. No offense.


----------



## kadakiss (May 2, 2009)

Lol. Non taken.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I pm'd you. Here's some close-ups...


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

I know this may not be the topic of the discussion, but do you have the rights to those images for that design? (directed to the OP)


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

mrvixx said:


> That didnt answer his question


That didn't answer it either.


----------



## mssweety1211 (May 9, 2009)

Nice Pics!


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow, they lost allot of detail in that print. The separation looks like it was poorly done also, possibly automated software. I'd suggest looking for another printer if you want high quality work.


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

Have you considered DTG? You could get an exact replica on a dark shirt.


----------

